# new to inspections



## jwelectric (Oct 31, 2013)

As an instructor of electrical inspectors I get asked in about every class if there is any advice for someone starting in the inspection trade.

Care to give advice to a new person in the inspection trade that would be useful to them starting out?


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2013)

Listen and learn

Get with someone that knows what they are doing


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll share some advice given to me when I started out many years ago by a former Chief.

It takes some time to get the badge out of your head and back onto your shirt. What this means is, one can't be too head strong on "authority". One must develop thick skin and always have the ability to work with people in gaing code compliance. The code may be black and white but there are various shades of gray included in the development of the code. One is better served with learning why the code says what it says so they can become better at explaining it to a receiver of the enforcing end of the "authority".

The worst inspector is the one who allows authority to get in the way of customer service.


----------



## mn joe (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't be afraid to ask the tradespeople  if you are not sure what you are looking at.  Most of them think they do great work and will respect an inspector who is willing to learn.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh yea

Use common sense


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 31, 2013)

mn joe said:
			
		

> Don't be afraid to ask the tradespeople if you are not sure what you are looking at. Most of them think they do great work and will respect an inspector who is willing to learn.


Ditto; also the contractor's pride can may be your second set eyes and point out violations of other trades and stuff you overlooked.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 1, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> As an instructor of electrical inspectors I get asked in about every class if there is any advice for someone starting in the inspection trade.Care to give advice to a new person in the inspection trade that would be useful to them starting out?


First I would say amen to what FM William Burns said.  Copy what he stated and put it in a frame and read it before walking out the door in the morning.  Second, many municipalities add to their requirements that a person be a licensed; electrician, plumber, etc..  Unfortunately, most bring their "this is the way we do it" attitude and don't learn the codes because then they find they have been doing it wrong for many years (Note:  I am and have been a licensed Master Plumber since 1973; so no, your prejudice, crap will NOT be accepted).   If you come from an electrical background I suggest you look into the International Residential Code closely; because there are electrical code requirement there that are not in the electrician's bible (NEC).  When I started as an inspector, I considered myself a "code enforcement officer".  Thanks to a very  intelligent Building Official; I became "Code Compliance Assistant".  In other words my job is to assist builders, contractors, and property owners with code compliance.  And, yes if they are stubborn or very slow learners; I fail the inspections and they learn the hard way.  Study the codes and do not rely on other inspectors who's knowledge is "how to keep their job and not rock the boat".  I never, NO NEVER, write a correction notice that I cannot back up with code section and be able to show it to them in the book.  I love it when they ask that question now and encourage them to always question my correction notices.  The one thing that still gets my goat is the question; "how do YOU want it done".  My only answer is "according to the adopted code".  Ok, I've got stuff to do.  Hope this helps,  Uncle Bob


----------



## jwelectric (Nov 1, 2013)

some sound advice that I shall take to heart.

Many times I hear that the new inspector is to turn down everything they can find in order to show the contractors that he isn't going to take and bull from them but I have always thought this was not such a good approach to the job.


----------



## incognito (Nov 1, 2013)

First if they have not worked in the trade for at least 4 years they need to get a job and come back when they are qualified.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2013)

[quote=jwelectric;118303

Many times I hear that the new inspector is to turn down everything they can find in order to show the contractors that he isn't going to take and bull from them but I have always thought this was not such a good approach to the job.

Absolutely the wrong approach. All inspectors should be willing to admit they do not know every code and sometimes they will have to research the subject and get back to the contractor.


----------



## Min&Max (Nov 1, 2013)

I always inform contractors and homeowners that I am NOT code enforcement. I am nothing more than quality control reminding the permit holder that he may have inadvertantly overlooked something and sure is easier to fix now than to do it later. Virtually every product you buy goes through a quality control inspection why wouldn't you want the same for one of the largest purchases you will ever make?


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 4, 2013)

Keep your ego under control.  Just because someone (the BO) gave you some authority don't be so quick to use it.  Learn to shut your mouth, open your ears, look around (alot - amazing what you see in the scrap heap).  Nod (yes) a lot, play your cards close to your vest (especially if you have crumby cards like you're a newbie).  Don't be afraid to ask questions, what's this? How did you wire that?  If you don't power trip, you can learn a lot and eventually have a shot at being a good inspector.


----------



## rnapier (Nov 8, 2013)

Be willing to be wrong. It is more important to learn something then it is to be right. With this attitude you will learn enough that you will be right.


----------

